# GPX Tracks für Schmausenbuck Trails (Nürnberg)



## -Robert- (22. Juni 2022)

Hi!

Bin beruflich heute und morgen in Nürnberg auf der Messe. Gestern schon eine Runde im Reichswald gedreht und von dem Trails extrem begeistert.

Suche den GPX Track der mit blauen Pfeilen ausgeschilderten "Schmausenbuck" Trails. Die scheinen offiziell zu sein, aber ich finde keine offiziellen Tracks!? Bei komoot gibt es zahlreiche Touren in dem Gebiet, aber gibt es auch erstmal einfach "den Hauptweg" um einmal rum zu fahren?

Bin gestern auch immer mal angebogen, z.b. auf "Prickelpit" (bei den anderen Teile habe ich evtl. die Schilder übersehen).

Evtl. mag jemand mich auf eine Runde mitnehmen? 40 Jahre, trainiert, GA irgendwo 2,5W/kg, bin aber was die Intensität angeht flexibel. Bin mit dem Hardtail da, was mich aber auch nicht von schwierigen Sektionen abhält solange ich keine Gaps springen muss.
Würde jeweils heute und morgen ab ca. 18 Uhr am Tierpark sein können.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## SuperiorF40 (24. Juni 2022)

Hi Robert,

habe deine Nachricht leider zu spät gelesen.
Ich nehme mal an, du bist auch in der Elektronik Branche unterwegs?

Kannst dich gerne nochmal bei mir melden, wenn du wieder in Nürnberg bei der 
Sensor und Test/PCIM  bzw. Emdedded World Messe in der Gegend bist.

Kenne mich soweit ganz gut aus und könnte beim nächsten mal den Guide machen.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Robert- (25. Juni 2022)

Hi Ande,

danke für deine Rückmeldung. Ja, bin in der Elektronik-Branche Tätigkeit und habe an der embedded World Conference (stone+tec Grabsteine wäre aber auch witzig gewesen) teilgenommen.

Ich habe jetzt über komoot & zwei Tracks die ich per PN erhielt noch sehr schöne Trails gefunden - der Reichswald ist einfach toll!

Vielen Dank für dein Angebot. Wenn ich wieder in der Ecke bin, melde ich mich auf jeden Fall frühzeitig!

Grüße
Robert


----------



## selenge (18. September 2022)

Schau mal:








						Schmausenbuck - SCHMAUSENBUCK
					

Bleib up to date und melde Dich gleich hier für unseren Newsletter an.




					schmausenbuck.de
				




Die Trails sind offiziell, gebaut & gepflegt von der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth.


----------



## -Robert- (18. September 2022)

Die Seite ist aber ziemlich sicher neu mit der Karte und allem...


----------



## selenge (18. September 2022)

Noch nicht so lange freigeschalten, ja. Aber die Trails etc sind jetzt schon seit ca. 2 Jahren unter DIMB-Pflege


----------



## Schnuckelhase (1. November 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Suche den GPX Track der mit blauen Pfeilen ausgeschilderten "Schmausenbuck" Trails. Die scheinen offiziell zu sein, aber ich finde keine offiziellen Tracks!


Stand heute (01.11.22) gibt es leider immer noch keine offiziellen gpx-Daten, weder vom Trailnetz, noch von den Rettungspunkten. Lediglich einige Schilder mit Trailnamen und Richtungspfeilen gibt es seit ein paar Tagen.
Deshalb hab ich mir erlaubt, das ganze aus meinen Tour-Daten, Aufzeichnungen usw. zusammen zu klöppeln, nachdem gestern ein Kind einen Notarzt brauchte und keiner so recht wusste, wo es lang geht.

Die gpx-Dateien lade ich als Folie in oruxmaps, das funktioniert ganz gut.

DISCLAIMER: es handelt sich um Daten, die ich in bikerouter.de, QMapShack und OpenStreetMap selbst erstellt habe und aus meinen GPS Aufzeichnungen. Sie dienen lediglich als Infomaterial.
Fahren müsst ihr auf eigene Verantwortung.

EDIT: wenn man im bikerouter die Karte "OpenStreetMap (French Style)" aktiviert, sind die Trails momentan alle (und richtig) beschriftet. Ich hab den Link entsprechend geändert.


----------



## Florian (3. November 2022)

Schnuckelhase schrieb:


> EDIT: wenn man im bikerouter die Karte "OpenStreetMap (French Style)" aktiviert, sind die Trails momentan alle (und richtig) beschriftet. Ich hab den Link entsprechend geändert.


Warum gibt es die Beschriftungen nur beim French Style und wie kommt man als Normalsterblicher auf die Idee, genau da zu suchen?


----------



## Schnuckelhase (3. November 2022)

zu 1) Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, warum das da anders ist. Ich war selbst überrascht.

zu 2) Ich hab nach einer Kartendarstellung gesucht, die der von dieser dimb-Schautafel am Schmausenbuck ähnelt. Und ich wusste, dass der Bikerouter da eine große Auswahl anbietet, da hab dann ich ein wenig drin rumgesucht.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (12. November 2022)

Die Heinzelmännchen habens auch da eingetragen:





						Schmausenbuck, Nürnberg on Trailforks
					

Wir schützen, pflegen und bauen das Trailnetz am Schmausenbuck auf Basis der etablierten Strecken in ehrenamtlicher Arbeit.Wir setzen uns außerdem für den geplanten Bikepark...




					www.trailforks.com
				




die Fürther von Trailworks machen das für ihre übrigens selbst:








						Fürther Stadtwald on Trailforks
					

Fürther Stadtwald rund um die Alte Veste bei Zirndorf bis nach Wachendorf. Hier ist von einfachen Forstwegen bis hin zu anspruchsvollen Singletrails alles zu finden.




					www.trailforks.com


----------

